# Am I the only Machead who can't take the iPhone seriously?



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

If a windows pocket PC came out with a very intuitive interface -but cut off third party support, HSDPA and a host of features that the iPhone lacks- in the place of the iPhone, few would consider it. Am I right?

So, what's the deal? It's a novelty, IMO; I just can't not laugh when i look at the price tag and the two-year contractual rape.


----------



## messed_kid (Jun 13, 2007)

i stole this name said:


> If a windows pocket PC came out with a very intuitive interface -but cut off third party support, HSDPA and a host of features that the iPhone lacks- in the place of the iPhone, few would consider it. Am I right?
> 
> So, what's the deal? It's a novelty, IMO; I just can't not laugh when i look at the price tag and the two-year contractual rape.


I'm with you on this one. There are tons of cons for the iPhone. Storage space, "weak" camera, huge price tag..yada yada. I would much rather have an iPod, celly and camera seperate. Would probably come out to the same price..but with much better specs.


----------



## mclenaghan (Sep 27, 2002)

Where would we be if someone did not support inovation and high price tags. I am people said the same about the first PC as well as Lisa and the first Macs, but it was the novelty as well as the potential possibilities. Also, who is the target audience for these devices? The high end excutives, or the teenagers who are unable to survive without some type of communication device. Who wanted an ipod when they first came out, now its who doesn't have an ipod.

Just something to think about.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

mclenaghan said:


> Where would we be if someone did not support inovation and high price tags. I am people said the same about the first PC as well as Lisa and the first Macs, but it was the novelty as well as the potential possibilities. Also, who is the target audience for these devices? The high end excutives, or the teenagers who are unable to survive without some type of communication device. Who wanted an ipod when they first came out, now its who doesn't have an ipod.


Well said. In 10 years, almost every cell phone and mobile electronic device will work like the iPhone does. Those that don't understand that, don't get the significance of the iPhone.

It's not about specs people, it's about how usable it is, and how it enables people to do things that they would have never bothered to do before. Surfing the web on any other phone is a chore and hardly worth the hassle. Also, the iPhone will be a moving target. It will gain more features as time goes on, unlike most cell phones, which you have to throw out and buy a new one to get the new features. It will also evolve as newer revisions become available. You'll get your 3G iPhone next year, so if that's a deal breaker, then just wait.

Look at the iPod's life to get an idea of how the iPhone will progress. In 6 years, there will be 2-3 different form factors ranging in price from under $100 to $299.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

madgunde said:


> Well said. In 10 years, almost every cell phone and mobile electronic device will work like the iPhone does. Those that don't understand that, don't get the significance of the iPhone.


Same thing was said about Newton...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

ArtistSeries said:


> Same thing was said about Newton...


lol. 

Newton and iPhone are NOT the same, both as a product, how refined its technology is implemented and -- most important -- the marketplace is RADICALLY different today than it was in Newton's day. The market is ready for what the iPhone represents, Apple is ensconced within the mainstream consciousness thanks to the iPod (unlike in Newton's day). Apple even has serious attention from its competitors (NOBODY laughs off Apple anymore).

It's the perfect storm for "smartphones" to undergo a long overdue overhaul focused on ease of use... and Apple is showing the way.

As for its specs? Specs mean nothing if the user cannot leverage them. And by "user" I mean the general population and not geeks. The POINT of the iPhone is that one can at least easily use what it has. The beauty of it's virtual design -- as Jobs pointed out -- is that there is lots of potential for improvement! It will be very interesting to watch its evolution.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

ArtistSeries said:


> Same thing was said about Newton...


So the Newton didn't turn out to be the Knowledge Navigator that Sculley hoped it would be. But It was way ahead of it's time ushering in the PDA and the various incarnations. 

You might say the iPhone is what the Newton should have been.


----------



## I'm Winter (Jul 3, 2007)

satchmo said:


> So the Newton didn't turn out to be the Knowledge Navigator that Sculley hoped it would be. But It was way ahead of it's time ushering in the PDA and the various incarnations.
> 
> You might say the iPhone is what the Newton should have been.


Sculley was an ignorant fool that should have been booted out of Apple years ago.


----------



## messed_kid (Jun 13, 2007)

Of course the iPhone is a great innovation, and in the future..all phones will have as much features as the iPhone. Lots of people will flock to the iPhones features that have never been all bundled together in one sexy package, but some people would much rather have more than one device to do those things in a better way. I would much rather have an 80gb iPod, my crappy Motorola cell phone and my 5MP Fuji camera.

I'm not doubting that the iPhone has potential, and has opend the door to a whole new era of handhelds. But I am saying...it's not for me, not yet at least.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> Storage space, "weak" camera, huge price tag..yada yada.


You'll have to do a tad better than that. Storage space: how many other devices with a music player, video player, phone etc come in that size, with that interface and with 8GB of storage. I seem to remember a 4GB Nano doing reasonably (!!!) well in sales with 4GB!

Weak camera...2MP in a phone sized device. It will do what it's aimed at doing: take quick snaps.

Huge price: it's a launch price and other ground breaking devices have opened at similar highs - like the first Palms.

From everything I have read, any valid criticisms come down to personal preference, which is fine because that's called choice. This is the 1st generation iPhone, the first generation of a better personal device. It will only improve and come down in price.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Macaholic said:


> It's the perfect storm for "smartphones" to undergo a long overdue overhaul focused on ease of use... and Apple is showing the way.
> 
> The POINT of the iPhone is that *one can at least easily use what it has.* The beauty of it's virtual design -- as Jobs pointed out -- is that there is lots of potential for improvement! It will be very interesting to watch its evolution.


On can hope - I know many that have cell phones but only use about 10% of the features.


----------



## messed_kid (Jun 13, 2007)

Pelao said:


> You'll have to do a tad better than that. Storage space: how many other devices with a music player, video player, phone etc come in that size, with that interface and with 8GB of storage. I seem to remember a 4GB Nano doing reasonably (!!!) well in sales with 4GB!
> 
> Weak camera...2MP in a phone sized device. It will do what it's aimed at doing: take quick snaps.
> 
> ...


hehe



myself said:


> I am saying...it's not for me, not yet at least.


----------



## I'm Winter (Jul 3, 2007)

Right now, the Apple iPhone could be better - what my main deal with it is that it needs more storage space. Badly. But it's only available with a phone service provider that thrives on the blood of small, cute animals - AT&T.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

ArtistSeries said:


> On can hope - I know many that have cell phones but only use about 10% of the features.


Here's a GREAT example: changing profiles to go to silent mode. Right? On most phones this is a total PITA!!!  We don't want a COMPLETELY DIFFERENT profile. Do we?? I would say that most people have vibration in their main profile, anyway, it is just the ringing we want OFF. Land-lines have a ringer off - have had them for decades -- but a cell phone?? NOOOO! Ya gotta dive into the phone's preferences and bang through at least six button presses (typically)... just to watch a damned movie. Well, as Dave Pogue JOYFULLY pointed out in his video last week, turning the ringer off the iPhone is a one-button affair.

This is NOT hi-tech; it is simply care and thinking going into the device by the manufacturer... and it is this higher level of thinking that brought about the touch interface of the iPhone -- NOT the other way around ("Here's a gimmick. Let's USE IT!"). And -- just like Vista in comparison to Mac OS X -- you'll probably see "improvements" to cell phones that look like the iPhone... but don't act like it.


----------



## I'm Winter (Jul 3, 2007)

The iPhone: Bound to be replicated but never duplicated.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

As someone who has actually had their hands on one, I can sum up my experience using two words: user interface. 

I've been cell-less for over two years now, mainly in part to refusing to put up with the crap that has been thrown out into the market. If I was a corporate type, I'd go Blackberry. However without the exchange server, a Blackberry is not the same. Being self employed, I don't need an exchange server running my business. 

RIM has been pretty good with their user interface. Not as strong as Apple has shown, but at least you've got a device that can be used. I don't know what most manufacturers are thinking when they put SMS, Email, and Web capabilities into a device without a full QWERTY keyboard. 

When I first used a Blackberry in 2000, I didn't think that the keyboard would work, but we are human beings, we adapt. However there is a limit to how far we can adapt. Forcing a user to hit the same key 3 times just to get one letter is not good user interface design. I remember doing some development work at Clearnet (now Telus) around the same time and while we were working on web based apps for their phones, we were also frustrated at how difficult it was to type in a simple URL. Too often designers can get lost in the 'look what we can do' and they overlook the 'what do people want to do?' and 'how practical is it for someone to actual do this?'.

I think what amazes me more is the absolute horrible stuff that people get sucked into buying. This may be where the hype of the iPhone has tainted your view on it. The hype is huge, way too much for an inanimate object. Andrew Lloyd Webber had it right when he wrote the lyrics to Superstar: _mass communication_, _good PR_... Sometimes when something receives this much publicity, it is too good to be true and falls flat.

The iPhone is not for everyone. Neither are the Chicago Blackhawks, Anchor Bar Chicken Wings, Diet Coke, and hitting a 3 iron off the tee instead of going with driver. Those are choices (they happen to be my choices). Downloadable ring tones, a camera in my phone, and a design that I can't easily operate are not my choices.

My choices for an iPhone would be to remove the camera, remove the video capabilities, and give me Tasks. I want a device that can smoothly synchronize with my Mac and help keep me organized (contacts, tasks, appointments, etc.), allow me to communicate easily when I am away from my office (phone, email, web surfing), and that doesn't force me to jump through hoops to accomplish this. For me, the design of the iPhone works. I'll take the camera and the video iPod functionality and may or may not use it.

Apple appears to have listened to the complaints of most cell phone users and have come up with interesting designs to accommodate the problems. Not everyone will agree, but at least Apple has done some research. More companies need to do the same. They need to listen to their customers.


----------



## messed_kid (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm Winter said:


> The iPhone: Bound to be replicated but never duplicated.


Like they said at WWDC 2006 about Vista..... "If you can't innovate, imitate"


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

There we go again...

http://www.ehmac.ca/562351-post15.html




Macaholic said:


> Here's a GREAT example: changing profiles to go to silent mode. Right? On most phones this is a total PITA!!!  We don't want a COMPLETELY DIFFERENT profile. Do we?? I would say that most people have vibration in their main profile, anyway, it is just the ringing we want OFF. Land-lines have a ringer off - have had them for decades -- but a cell phone?? NOOOO! Ya gotta dive into the phone's preferences and bang through at least six button presses (typically)... just to watch a damned movie. Well, as Dave Pogue JOYFULLY pointed out in his video last week, turning the ringer off the iPhone is a one-button affair.
> 
> This is NOT hi-tech; it is simply care and thinking going into the device by the manufacturer... and it is this higher level of thinking that brought about the touch interface of the iPhone -- NOT the other way around ("Here's a gimmick. Let's USE IT!"). And -- just like Vista in comparison to Mac OS X -- you'll probably see "improvements" to cell phones that look like the iPhone... but don't act like it.


----------



## I'm Winter (Jul 3, 2007)

messed_kid said:


> Like they said at WWDC 2006 about Vista..... "If you can't innovate, imitate"


Precisely. I'd bet in a few years, Microsoft will come out with some type of evil little hellspawn "Zune" Phone. Welcome to the social, my ass.


----------



## messed_kid (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm Winter said:


> Precisely. I'd bet in a few years, Microsoft will come out with some type of evil little hellspawn "Zune" Phone. Welcome to the social, my ass.


iZune anyone? hehe

:lmao:


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

HowEver said:


> There we go again...
> 
> http://www.ehmac.ca/562351-post15.html


So WHAT?? People in this thread may NOT have read your post, and the fact that iPhone has a dedicated ringer was pertinent to my post. Your point is irrelevant.


----------



## I'm Winter (Jul 3, 2007)

messed_kid said:


> iZune anyone? hehe
> 
> :lmao:


**** no. In fact, my lack of money is the only thing stopping me from getting an iPhone. I have an TV. ^_^


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> So WHAT?? People in this thread may NOT have read your post, and the fact that iPhone has a dedicated ringer was pertinent to my post. Your point is irrelevant.


I made a reference to a post already made. That's it.

Chill out. Not everything you read on the internet is deadly serious. Not every post is fantastically significant.

By the way "Here we go again" means "we agreed on something." Are you getting this yet?


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

I love gadgets but I have to say the iPhone leaves me cold. I just don't see anything innovative in it. Then again, I don't own any sort of cell phone. If I wanted to be bugged 24/7 I'd implant in my a head a tape recording of my children quarreling. That's about how pleasant I find cell phones, their incessant ringing at inappropriate times and the ignorant people who walk in public areas intrusively shouting out private conversations that drive me mad.

Have I made my point yet???


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

If they make an iPod version of the iPhone, I'm all over it, or even if I have to buy it as a phone (I just don't use cell phones much).

If you don't think this gadget is good, I suggest you read a few reviews, other than a few activation problems, it's gotten excellent reviews. Apple is just great at designing stuff... always has been...


----------



## I'm Winter (Jul 3, 2007)

I think the iPods should include the wifi features of the iPhone.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Deep Blue said:


> I love gadgets but I have to say the iPhone leaves me cold. I just don't see anything innovative in it. Then again, I don't own any sort of cell phone. If I wanted to be bugged 24/7 I'd implant in my a head a tape recording of my children quarreling. That's about how pleasant I find cell phones, their incessant ringing at inappropriate times and the ignorant people who walk in public areas intrusively shouting out private conversations that drive me mad.
> 
> Have I made my point yet???


Yeah, a pre-determined opinion. Put it this way, if you got one, it would definately grab the attention of your children in time's of quarreling. Playing Pixar's latest on the phone will hush em' up.


----------



## I'm Winter (Jul 3, 2007)

Yeah and it'll consume only HALF of your iPhone's space with the latest from Pixar.


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

I don't think that the iPhone is setting /any/ standard for cell phones.

If the progress of cell phones was a straight black line, the iphone would be the short red tangent that's exciting and different, for a while.

For me, the phone was more exciting in-box than out-of-box (I don't actually own one, no)

You say that the iPhone's features will appeal to the normal person and not the geek - While the normal person might not know what HSDPA is, the EDGE connection will still be slow and frustrating for them, only difference is they won't know why.

If you don't consider the iPhone a smartphone, then you'll be happy. As far as it's functionality goes, it doesn't present much more than any standard cell phone i've seen thus far, with a larger screen. And hey, some might argue that's what the iPhone is all about, making the mundane seem interesting (mindraping the consumer), as the iPod did (only not quite as revolutionary). But then Apple are really kidding themselves by calling this device a "revolution", unless they mean they've gone 360 degrees and ended up where everyone else was to begin with.


----------



## messed_kid (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm Winter said:


> I think the iPods should include the wifi features of the iPhone.


Good idea! 
:love2: I would love a wifi iPod:love2: , even if it weren't as big as the 80gb model now. 
I really hope that the next gen video iPods use wifi...and drop in price.:lmao:


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Interesting post. Other than the reference to Edge (so presumably you want 3G or faster), what is it you want?




i stole this name said:


> I don't think that the iPhone is setting /any/ standard for cell phones.
> 
> If the progress of cell phones was a straight black line, the iphone would be the short red tangent that's exciting and different, for a while.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

i stole this name said:


> I don't think that the iPhone is setting /any/ standard for cell phones.
> 
> If the progress of cell phones was a straight black line, the iphone would be the short red tangent that's exciting and different, for a while.
> 
> ...


USER INTERFACE

That's where the revolution lies. Over the past 10 years we've had products shoved into our hands that have had many of the features that the iPhone has, but too often they have been difficult if not impossible to use. This is the fault of designers who do the 'look what we can do' without stopping and considering 'what do our customers want to do?', and 'how easy will it be for someone to actually do this?'. 

I'm a self employed consultant. Name me one other device that allows me to manage my contacts, my appointments, communicate with my contacts through either email or phone easily, and surf the web? 

And it communicates with my Mac easily.

If something didn't exist, and now it does, wouldn't you call that revolutionary?


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

Oakbridge said:


> If something didn't exist, and now it does, wouldn't you call that revolutionary?


Even suggesting that multi-touch didn't exist before the iPhone is ludicrous.

Even the Neonode has had multitouch (on a more basic scale) for a while - Apple's secret with the iPhone is 95% marketing hype, 5% innovation.



HowEver said:


> Interesting post. Other than the reference to Edge (so presumably you want 3G or faster), what is it you want?


IM Client
3rd party application support (I'm lookin at you, VLC)
HSDPA
Expandable memory
Video Calling
Flash compatability
iTunes over-the-air purchases
Wireless (bluetooth) iTunes syncing
A2DP
GPS
Replaceable battery

And that's just what comes to mind now. Physical keyboard was in there before but the form-over-function solution that Apple provided wasn't half bad, actually.

You know, the stuff that many "smartphones" don't even have to boast about these days.

EDIT: plus, there should be one or two "cool" apple features that set it apart from the competition further, like induction charging (off the top of my head)


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

I guess, even in the Mac world, some folks just don't get it.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

So does one device have to have all those things, or would most of them suffice, or just a couple?

You have done a great job in listing the things the iPhone doesn't have. But they aren't available, with the iPhone's set of features, in any one smartphone either. In fact, it would take a slew of smartphones to have the complete feature set.

Clearly there are 500,000 people in the US who thought the iPhone had enough of their desired features to purchase it on the first day it was available.

As an aside, I'd like it if those features were available also. But not if the iPhone then cost what an N95 goes for (not that it's screen isn't dwarfed in comparison, or that it is remotely comparable as a music player, or that you could dream about something like Cover Flow on it, _etc_.), or cost much more, considering the absent features.

Do you really want bluetooth iTunes syncing though? How quick would that be?

I think the A2DP is a highly desirable feature though. I'm tired of wires and cables, and a bluetooth headset that plays in stereo is a minimum requirement, although given that they still give licenses to the less-than-careful there should be stringent laws against wearing them while driving.




i stole this name said:


> IM Client
> 3rd party application support (I'm lookin at you, VLC)
> HSDPA
> Expandable memory
> ...


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

this is version 1 of the phone, right? It can be updated via software updates, correct? That means new features can be added, if not by sofware updates, but in Version 2 of the phone?

Early adopters always WHINE about features they WISH their phone had, but yet they still go out and buy it. I figure that by the time the phone is available in Canada there will be software updates or a completely new version of the phone that addresses some of those shortcomings people complain about.

Then again when a new handset is released with new features, early adopters will complain because their phone doesn't have them, so it's a no-win situation.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Mississauga said:


> I guess, even in the Mac world, some folks just don't get it.


No kidding.

I'm one of the folks who this phone is marketed towards. I want something that's a breeze to use, something that's intuitive so I don't need to carry a manual with me to figure it out. I'm fed up with trying to figure out a bunch of tiny buttons and menus that make NO sense to me.

The iPhone is a dream come true. Just one device to carry for a phone, iTunes and the internet. So what if EDGE is slow. Folks are spoiled and in such a terrible rush these days.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

i stole this name said:


> Even suggesting that multi-touch didn't exist before the iPhone is ludicrous.
> 
> Even the Neonode has had multitouch (on a more basic scale) for a while - Apple's secret with the iPhone is 95% marketing hype, 5% innovation.


Did you even read my post?

USER INTERFACE

Nobody had been able to put together what Apple has put together in a device and made it PRACTICAL to use. 

Have you actually put an iPhone into your hands and used it?


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

HowEver said:


> You have done a great job in listing the things the iPhone doesn't have. But they aren't available, with the iPhone's set of features, in any one smartphone either. In fact, it would take a slew of smartphones to have the complete feature set.


 Most WM smartphones i see have the vast majority (if not all) the features i listed, and more. Not to mention now Symbian smartphones are starting to pack a slew, how embarassing.



HowEver said:


> or that it is remotely comparable as a music player, or that you could dream about something like Cover Flow on it,


Honestly, I hate cover flow. It's a plague in my iTunes and now will be a plague in Leopard.

Of course, this is entirely personal opinion, hey, if purely aesthetic features float your boat, go nuts.

Having people try and force the iPhones few and far shining features down my throat (not aimed at you) despite their constant reiteration on every blog on the internet, isn't going to make me appreciate them any more.

What i feel i should elaborate on is that i am not calling the iPhone a BAD product in any way, i'm just saying apple has a long way to go to impress myself and many of those i know - which is quite an unusual sensation for me.


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

adagio said:


> So what if EDGE is slow. Folks are spoiled and in such a terrible rush these days.


So, just to make sure i see where you're going, utilising fantastic and already widespread technology to enhance the mobile internet experience is spoiled, but shelling out 600+ dollars on a phone that brings hardly anything new to the table is not, cool.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

are you sure you are a Apple fan or are you in it to sound cool...


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

i stole this name said:


> IM Client
> 3rd party application support (I'm lookin at you, VLC)
> HSDPA
> Expandable memory
> ...


LOL, where have we heard this before? Oh, I remember, the iPod sucks because it doesn't have a memory card slot, and FM radio, removable battery, etc. etc.

C'mon, give Apple a chance here. Look at what features the first gen iPod had compared to the 5G iPod, yet the 1G iPod was still seen as a watershed device. A lot of the features you listed above can easily be added via software updates, and most likely will. If there's one thing we can count on Apple for, and that they have already stated their intentions to do, it's adding features via software.

As for the replaceable battery, the VAST majority of phone users NEVER buy a second battery. GPS? Yes, it would be nice, but not a necessity, and understandable that it didn't make it into the 1G product because of size/cost/battery life/time limitations.

Video calling? Don't think the US is ready for that, especially on the slow EDGE network. Wait for the Asian model.

Oakbridge hit the nail on the head when he said user interface. Let's face it, the Mac is clearly superior to PCs, but it's not because it has a bunch of specs that you can't get on PCs, it's because of the software. The iPhone is important for this very reason. Also, it's the only phone on the market that is a breeze to integrate with your computer via iTunes. Every other phone on the market sucks in this regard.

So don't let the lack of a few features dull your enthusiasm for what is a market changing product. Maybe the 1Gen iPhone isn't for you. Maybe the 2Gen or 3Gen model will be your dream device. But in the meantime, be excited that the iPhone is going to put Apple in the mobile phone market in a big way, and that mobile phone users will benefit from the innovation that Apple can bring to the space.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Honestly because of the lack of Quicken type program on the iPhone, I'm not ready to dump my Treo quite yet. But eventually...


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

Like i said, it's a formidable device as is, and sure, i don't need all those features, but some i definitely do, such as HSDPA, 3rd party apps and an MSN client (which i guess would be third party apps)

Also, i don't fancy having to convert videos to run specifically on the iPhone, and unsurprisingly my iPod is devout of videos for this very reason.

And I don't see any iteration of the phone allowing 3rd party apps. Shame on you, Apple, really; some of the best developers write apps for Apple, and with the delicious generation it could have made the iPhone an infinitely more intriguing device. But I can hope.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I never use MSN on my Treo because most of my friends have cell phones anyway so we just SMS each other, and I have to convert videos to play on my Treo anyway like scaling it down or converting WMV or quicktime to 320x240 Divx, I'm also stuck on EDGE, i stole this name my Treo doesn't have much over the iPhone.  Except I need my Quicken program, but since I have it on my MBP anyway I might be willing to make that sacrifice.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

i stole this name said:


> And I don't see any iteration of the phone allowing 3rd party apps. Shame on you, Apple, really; some of the best developers write apps for Apple, and with the delicious generation it could have made the iPhone an infinitely more intriguing device. But I can hope.


Huh???

Developers website

iPhone developers camp


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

adagio said:


> Huh???
> 
> Developers website
> 
> iPhone developers camp


No, i meant proper, installable, non web 2.0 apps.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

i stole this name said:


> No, i meant proper, installable, non web 2.0 apps.


Given the degree of hacking going on I'd say Steve Jobs was right to be paranoid about security and only allow web based apps. Some folks need to get a life.

While I'm not so sure about the legality of what is going on, one thing I'm sure of is it's sleazy. I'm amazed at the impatience, cheapness of Canadian Mac people. I thought we were a cut above the average PC weenie. Guess I was REALLY wrong.


----------



## jaline (Jul 7, 2007)

The iPhone is innovative (in some respects) and I'm positive nearly every phone will work the same way in a few years, but personally I'm not interested in it. 

First of all, I hardly use cellphones. I only use them to communicate to people where I am, which takes all of 10 seconds. So there's no real point in having a phone on me all the time. 

Secondly, and this ties in with the first point, there is absolutely no way I am paying that much money (and it is a lot, particularly for young people who make their own money) for a phone that I will hardly use. I don't HAVE to have every media form on a single medium, which is basically what the iPhone has. I'm sure other people may be into this, but I'm fine with carrying around my iPod, my camera, etc., separately. Of course, it would be nice to have an iPhone for all of these capabilities (and not having to have a bulging purse), but only after certain improvements are made.

If I were to buy an iPhone (and that's a giant "if", since I'm a student and after buying a macbook I will have to save my money), I would wait until after it has updates or another generation. Primarily if the price gets a bit lower, since, even with the Canadian dollar rising, many things are still significantly more expensive. I also wish for the camera to be more than just a few megapixels, since that is becoming standard in other phones now and I would expect Apple to be of a higher standard (at least for the price it is now). Also, the phone company would have to be someone that the user actually wants to use, not one that is forced upon the user. I'm sure these things will be patched up within the next few years.

Overall, I'd say this is great for people who can spend the money and will actually use the iPhone on a regular basis. There's no point in buying one otherwise, as you can get a sleek yet cheap phone if you're only using it once a week or something.

I hope that Apple builds up and continues to work on the phone aspect of the iPhone more than anything else, since I feel that some companies lose sight of what they actually wanted to build in the first place.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

i stole this name said:


> No, i meant proper, installable, non web 2.0 apps.


I suspect we'll see Google Gears play a role here. Honestly, we won't be able to tell the difference between a Web 2.0 app and a native cocoa app on the iPhone once it's installed locally and offers persistent availability without reliance on a network connection.

I have no doubt that Apple will make a developer API available at some point, but it wasn't at the top of their priority list and they didn't want to delay the iPhone launch or release a solution that would compromise stability and/or user experience. Give Apple some time.


----------



## absolutetotalgeek (Sep 18, 2005)

This thing is the biggest insult to the Mac faithful and fanatical. It's aimed right at ya. Feature rich? I heard someone say that. OMG It's one of the most stripped out 'featureless' high-end phones on the market! In this day and age to offer a phone with media capabilities without 3G is just idiotic. :yikes: 

You'd have to be a total dupe to buy one on the first go around. Oh, and way to go with the hermetically sealed battery, nice. :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

madgunde said:


> Honestly, we won't be able to tell the difference between a Web 2.0 app and a native cocoa app on the iPhoneQUOTE]
> 
> Well, I won't be holding my breath for Skype.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

i stole this name said:


> madgunde said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly, we won't be able to tell the difference between a Web 2.0 app and a native cocoa app on the iPhoneQUOTE]
> ...


----------

